
Ask HN: Privacy Wrappers for Messenger - sdan
I&#x27;m a student and have to use Messenger since everyone else is on it (really want to use Signal but can&#x27;t). Are there any privacy wrappers for Messenger that possibly add more functionality to the webapp&#x2F;mobile app?
======
pndy
Caprine promises to be a privacy focused client for Messenger:
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine/](https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine/)

------
zipslip
manual PGP over WhatsApp

~~~
dontbenebby
That sounds too usable, how about a one time pad? ;)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-
time_pad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-time_pad)

